# IRON MAN 2 out May 7 - Is Moebius ready?



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Frank - with IRON MAN set for release, and are you doing anything different with packaging or promotion to compliment the new movie?


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Or a different pose for another Iron Man kit?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Perhaps a pose of him sleeping would be more interesting.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

As of the end of March Iron Man is discontinued. As far as something from the new film, there are no current plans.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...sounds like I might want to grab the one sitting at my LHS...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Must not have sold well, or lost the license, or something. Too bad...great little kit. I have one in progress, and one stashed away.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> Must not have sold well, or lost the license, or something. Too bad...great little kit. I have one in progress, and one stashed away.


Only allowed to sell within a certain time limit of movie release...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Frank, I had a feeling the studios had something to do with it.


----------



## chunkking (May 7, 2010)

*Thank god I got one*

I came to hobby talk looking for tips and tricks with this model - seems I've read somewhere about making it poseable - and now I find they're discontinued! Damn Studios. Thank you Moebius for making them available.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah I was late to the party on this one, but I just ordered one from CultTVman while they last...Thanks Moebius :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

While it is unfortunate that a new kit of this subject seems bleak, there is this...that is, if you've just GOTTA have your Iron Man fix...like me!
http://www.hottoys.com.hk/index.php?target=products&product_id=507
And this:
http://www.hottoys.com.hk/index.php?target=products&product_id=501


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Why Damn the studios? Are you so sure that they did something wrong to you in this.
We live in a world where toys and model kits are produced under license. Licenses have rules. We accepted those rules when we started production on our Iron Man kits.
We're not complaining why should you?
If we don't live within the rules of our signed licensing agreements then we'll find ourselves without the ability to get licenses and you won't be able to find licensed kits from us.
We have no problems with Marvel's rules regarding the Iron man license and we are satisfied with sales of our Iron Man kits.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Dave is right about this.A deal is a deal.However Moebius would have every right to complain about the static pose of Iron Man that was imposed on them,if I remember correctly.If Moebius made a good profit on Iron Man,could we possibly see in the no so far future the 1960's comic book version of Iron Man being issued in full action pose.With two heads included as an option.The regular mask and the pointy face mask options.This could promote a doubling of the sale of this Iron Man kit.Love the first classic Iron Man too.:thumbsup:


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

If you can find them at Wal-Mart, the 6" Iron Man movie action figures are incredible. GREAT replicas and overall fun toys.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Me thinks marvel has NO idea what the fans want sometimes...

That Iron Man is not what people want in a kit. MOST people here want the one from the sixties or seventies. I didn't even buy it for that reason. I hate modern toys. Or modern looks to toys.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

While the pose was a let down the kit was really nice and personally I even liked the armor over the old comic book look. And I was a BIG IM fan all through my comic book days.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I'm an Iron Man fan and used to read the old comics too, but I'm not so burdened by nostalgia. The new armor rocks and being segmented, just plain makes more sense (IMO).


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's great to see Dave saying they're satisfied with the sales of Iron Man. I hope Spidey and the Goblin sold well too as they're great kits.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

the first movie was more organized and had a more stable story line. the seond one didnt


----------

